# So.. whos AC is in ACTION!



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

installed mine today, couldnt stand the heat i was sleeping through last night.

feels soooooo gooooood !


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol bout to put mine in too. Kinda funny I have a nice digital window one for sale on craigslist for like $40 obo and not one bite on it yet. Guess it's not hot enoughr for them yet of they just cheapos lol I think as the temps go up , the price might too lol


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

digital window one?
what does that look like?


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Love central ac  Maintains my house's temps!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> digital window one?
> what does that look like?


the exact same as this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0073HPTM2/?tag=hatenablog-20 
but it says Rite temp on it , has a timer built in , nice unit but lost the remote

Central air is nice , miss it .... but I think the new owners of my apartment building would frown on it if I installed in in my unit lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Had to use my AC 4-5 times this year.

Two fish tanks, one "big screen" LCD, all the bells and whistles for "PVR's" and a blasting surround system (yeah I'm a dork, but I love it).

It's not only humid, but just god off HAWT up in here!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

AC is for suckers! Soak up the heat!!  

Gotta love this warm weather.... Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the AC is hidden away still, last year i used it once. around 1 pm, theres no sun shining in the yard, so temp difference is insane from one end of the house to the other (outside). The front deck is 36 C, the back is a nice 24 C


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> AC is for suckers! Soak up the heat!!
> 
> Gotta love this warm weather.... Wouldn't have it any other way.


lol bet you wouldn't say that it a 15th floor condo surrounded by glass, that the windows only open 6" , my normal working conditions lol
I definitely love the weather, but personally I still like ac for the hot sticky nights


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the trick is to shut the place up! thermal window coverings, reflective coatings that the tint wont be noticeable by management, etc. then your AC will be barely doing work


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Don't need ac! Our house is surrounded by trees, only sun is in the back yard.. but the house stays so cool. But it does have its cons, no natural sunlight in my house ever! So our house plants died


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

The Heat Pump/AC I had installed when I moved in in 2003 is much appreciated.

my front room/TV/Computers and bedroom is 85F.
My Sunroom/Fish room is 103F


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

My is on, yesterday too


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

My house gets direct sunlight during the day, so even at night its still hot as hell


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> My house gets direct sunlight during the day, so even at night its still hot as hell


Same here, is hot nite and day.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Heck, mine is going right now, "wasting" countless wattage.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Man, its 85F in my kid's room. Thinking of getting some kind of tint for the windows....something that blocks heat but doesn't make the room dark. I know that a lot offices downtown have floor to ceiling glass that's relatively clear and even in the blazing sun, you can barely feel it. Pretty cool.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

currently running three fans upstairs...I like the heat...but it comes on quick....cold one day...and then bam! hot!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Heat Pump AC on - set for 75 deg Farenheit. 

Aaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

mine too, all the way from sunny honeymoon bay..

yeah its a real place....its small and full of tourists, and hot as an oven...
thankfully heat pump was just serviced and fully functioning.


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going to hook mine up tomorrow. love the heat in the daytime, but l perfer it nice and cold for sleeping. September is the best month of the year..


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

My HVAC system is on year round, keeps the house temp. perfect all the time.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Update! the window ac is in action....I hate using it cause the sucks energy badly but couldn't wait any longer....seems to be warmer today! And getting hotter towards the weekend!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Opened front & back doors and nice cool breeze going through even with all the fish tank lights on its still nice in here. Hope I don't have to eat my words later this week.

Anthony


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

yup. got it up and running. 2 nights of nice cold bedroom. love it..


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine going about 3 weeks ago. The GF is pregnant so the bedroom has to be cooled . I love my AC.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

ummmm, does that make me weird for not having mine on? during the day if me and the little man are home I leave the front door open and a window in the bedroom, but I guess I am up high enough that the breeze is cool... lol!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I usually only turn mine on at night, I can sleep all sweaty and sticky, it's gross. I already have a sleeping disorder as it is, so I don't feel bad about crankin' that AC on all night, up until I wake up at 3am and it should be okay by then.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

My house is 79f with all the windows and doors open... I need ac

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd bet I'm at about 108f right now body temperature wise. I'm about to stab a thermometer into my gut or temple, whichever would be most accurate just to verify. The reason I'm curious if I have heat stroke, is that not only am I sweating profusely, but delirious enough to the point where stabbing myself in the gut or temple just to make sure, actually makes sense.

I think I'm going to put the AC on for just a little bit, let things cool down in here, the fan is just blowing sweat into my eyes at this point.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

You know they make thermometers that you put under your tongue right.... 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

today, I thanked God for AC.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is real hot today, 32c here feels like 36 and is already 8  Living room is the best place in my house right now, the rest is oven like....i need more ac's


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

My house thermo says 83 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I finally setup and plugged in my 12000 btu AC unit today. Boy was it nice. Turned it on when it was 24C in the room and it went down from there. Blistering hot in the greenhouse though. Had to rehydrate my plants a few times and leave the top door open for air circulation.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good call on the plants Anthony, probably wouldn't have thought about that (only ever had a garden or two, never a green house).

As far as 24000 btu, wow!!! I could hook that up into my small bedroom and be happy snuggling with a quilt!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am going to c if i can set up my other ac, is a window one but big one so i have to make a type of bed for the ac to sit on. Still pretty hot here


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

We may sleep outside in our tent tonight. However, I'll be working till almost morning so where I sleep won't matter for another 6-8 hours I guess. AC in front and oscillating big fan behind. Works great.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Love my AC today. Another scorcher.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

man.. I think I m going to stay in my room all day today


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

3 aircos running in the house. Kitchen, bedroom and fish room. Tank temp was about 90, after airco install it dropped to 78. The fish and i are happy.


----------

